

Ask HN: Subversion client recommendations for OSX and PC? - BenS

I'm looking for svn clients for mac and pc.  My 2 criteria are quality and price (read: i'm very cheap).  Any recommendations?
======
cpr
(All for Mac OS X:)

There's a beautiful app, Versions, <http://www.versionsapp.com/>, but it's
around US$50. That's the one we use.

There's SvnX, <http://www.lachoseinteractive.net/en/community/subversion>,
which is free but ultimately not very good (in our experience).

There's ZigVersion, <http://zigversion.com/>; no opinion.

But, really, a 5-second effort with Google would turn up all of this and more:

[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Comparison_of_Subversion_client...](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Comparison_of_Subversion_clients)
.

------
makecheck
You can just download the binaries for the client
(<http://subversion.tigris.org/>). If you want menu and icon support when
browsing files, there's SCPlugin for the Mac's Finder or TortoiseSVN for
Windows. If you want a GUI, note that the Mac's native Xcode environment has
Subversion support built-in.

